# Great Shop Stool w/ adjustable outfeed support



## A_Sailor

Found this great little stool design several years back and it's been on my mind as something that I'd like to build. I finally got around to it and made a nice little how-to video of the build process.

Hope you enjoy!
(You can click to the title to go to view a larger version)






My blog post of it:
http://woodworkingtrip.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-ultimate-shop-stool.html

Direct link to plans:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/shop/archive/2012/08/01/double-duty-shop-stool.aspx


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Hey, I like this one! Very cool. Thanks. I'll have to check out the pattern and get busy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Direct link to plans:
http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/...hop-stool.aspx

Am I missing the plans on this page are they not posted there? It looks like only assembly directions and that they want me to buy to mag to get the plans. It may be worth ordering the mag issue just for that plan. But I won't buy it if I'm just overlooking the plans.

I think I'd also make a ball-type roller platform that fits over the outfeed support when extended.

Thanks again.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

I'll take your silence as a "NO, the plans aren't there. I was only teasing you guys."


----------



## smokey1945

Steve,
I went to his blog site and clicked on the AWW link and was able to get the plans free that way. 
Smokey


----------



## Chaincarver Steve

Ok, cool. Thanks for the tip, Smokey. And thanks again, Sailor :thumbsup:


----------

